# Going to Holland for 6 months, can I find cottage cheese, whey...



## cpush (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I'm studying abroad in the Netherlands and will be there around 6 months.  I'm going to try to stick to my diet as best as I can, however I know I'll have to make some changes/sacrifices.

I'm guessing I'll be able to find most things I normally eat, however I've heard that cottage cheese is really hard to come by in Western Europe.  When it is found, it's "weird and grainy"?  That's just the description I got from a friend who studied in Sweden.

I was also wondering how likely it is I will be able to find whey, peanut butter, splenda or stevia.  AllTheWhey- do you ship to Europe ? 

Anyway, any tips, info, or experiences would help.

I'm mostly concerned with my before bed meal, as the cottage cheese will have to be substituted for another protein source.  Meat?


----------



## yuppy (Jan 17, 2007)

i think if your in a big enough city you shouldnt have trouble.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 18, 2007)

Im pretty sure you can find everything you need,  Holland is no sub sahara  africa.


----------



## Cpt. Teebes (Jan 19, 2007)

I doubt that you'll be able to find cottage cheese. Maybe in specialised stores. Most people interested in weight-lifting have 'kwark' as a before-bed meal. Like cottage cheese it's a cheese curd product, so it's probably similar. It's high on protein, low on fat. Buy 'magere kwark' (non-fat) not 'volle kwark' (whole). 

You can find whey (and vitamins, creatine etc.) in specialised shops in most major cities. There's also Dutch online stores that sell it at a reduced price.

Sugar substitutes you can find at any grocery store. 

Of course there's peanut butter. 'Calvés pindakaas' is natural PB.


----------



## cpush (Jan 19, 2007)

wow you've been really informative!

if you'd care to link me to the online shops to find whey, that'd be great.  I'll pack a small bag to hold me over for a bit while I get situated.

Is magere kwark found in most grocery stores and is it expensive?

Calvés pindakaas, sounds good  

Again, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Cpt. Teebes (Jan 20, 2007)

I order my whey here: http://www.nutriplaza.nl/ 

You'll find kwark at any supermarket. The brand I buy costs 1 euro for a tub of 500 grams - which will give you about 45 grams of protein.


----------



## cpush (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow thanks again.  From what I've been told I will be located near an Aldi.  I'll be in Arnhem by the way.

Appreciate it!


----------

